# my three stooges!



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

well my babies are weaned and I have separated the boys from the girls...the past couple days I haven't been able to spend a whole lot of time on them because with back to school not only getting my girl ready for school but that also means back to work for me as well. 
Well tonight I decided to clean up the tanks and give treats and socialize with the girls and boys, the girls were more shy and running from me, but got them to grab the treats from my hands...the boys on the other hand! 
at first only one would come out and get the treats while the other two stayed hidden, well I took out the little igloo and just set my hand in the tank with treats and all the sudden one in particular crawled up my arm and crawled all over my shoulders and neck, thought it was a fluke, one time thing but he kept doing it and when my hand wasn't in the tank he climbed the hammock to reach me and got right in my hand and up my arm...LOL needless to say he won me over!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh boy. :lol: LOL. I'd hold that boy back if you're looking to improve disposition in your lines.  He sound like a great little dude. Where are the pictures?? :mrgreen:


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am not really a breeder was a one time thing, but if I do decide to again I would def breed him and little onyx she was the only self black one out of the whole litter the rest are brown agouti, they have satin in their line I think the self black one is satin too I will post pics later, home from school and those little preschoolers wore me out...LOL there are pics when they were smaller in the litters page though


----------

